# What kinds of treats do goats like?



## Nikki (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm trying to train them to know their names, but I don't know any treats that I could do it with. I'm trying to hold out a treat, then call their name, if they come I'll give them the treat and say their name while they're eating. What treats could I use?


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

I have never known just one goatie to come when called.  If you call one, they will ALL come if they think that treats are being passed out.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, like, I'm trying to do it the way you do it with dogs.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

I understand that, but goats are not as trainable, coorperative or intelligent as dogs.  And they are very greedy about treats.  Good luck!


----------



## julieq (Jun 27, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> I understand that, but goats are not as trainable, coorperative or intelligent as dogs.  And they are very greedy about treats.  Good luck!


Have to disagree here!  We use animal crackers as treats and even though we have multiple goats to a pen, with a bit of work and encouragement they do know their names.  We feel like our goats are smarter than any dogs we've ever had.  In fact they're intelligent enough to get into more trouble than our dogs!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 27, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> I understand that, but goats are not as trainable, coorperative or intelligent as dogs.  And they are very greedy about treats.  Good luck!


I think what carolinagirl is saying is that while this may work at first, as soon as the other goats realize there are treats, they will all be on you for their share.  Mine certainly do.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 27, 2011)

I was able to train 4 does this winter out of a herd of 20 to come when called and be penned up seperate during feeding time, so they would get extra rations.  But I fed everyone first and then got out the extra rations and called them to their pens.  It worked pretty well.  The only problem was they got used to it and I had to continue it the entire season until weaned, or they would just stand back from the herd waiting for their extra feed.   Since then one of them is still annoying and thinks she deserves special treatment when ever I am around. 

My husband said, thank alot.  My comment was it was simply needing to be done, even though the end results was a naughtier goat.  

I realize this is a little off the subject, but I too think they can be trained to come when called. 

One of my does loves marshmellows, I discovered this, while attempting to give copper(copasure) via the suggested marshmellow route, This was the only doe that wanted anything to do with the marshmellows, and after receiving her copper treated snacks, she came to me every day for a couple weeks after that looking for more snacks. Even though this girl is not that tame.  I know I could have easily trained her with just a few more and the same basic command.   Even a few days later my daughter asked why is that doe acting so friendly and excited to see me. I had to laugh. She laughed to when I told her about my attempts of avoiding bolusing and bribing the girls with marshmellows. We ended up bolusing.


----------



## carolinagirl (Jun 27, 2011)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> carolinagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...that's exactly what I am saying.  Goaties are pretty greedy little critters!


----------



## Nikki (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I don't have many goats, so this might work!  . 
So, like animal crackers? Gotta go to the store . Do they like carrots? Or strawberries?


----------



## cindy78 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mine love apples, carrots, (strawberries not so much), I've also heard about giving them apple treats that are for horses? But when I give mine vegetables, I have to cut them up into bite size pieces cause once it falls on the floor, they won't even touch it!


----------



## peachick (Jun 27, 2011)

mine love apples.  I got to a local fruit and veggie farm and by their #2 grade apples (bruised or old).  and anything on the 50 cent rack with bruised and over ripe produce.

As for names...  the only goat that knows his name is Buckley,  and  i think thats because he was my first and only goat for a while .... and he still thinks everything is all about him.


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine love carrots, apples, leaves/branches from my peach and plum trees- that's about all I've tried so far (only had them a week!).  I bought a big bag of the apple horse treats, because that's what the breeder I bought them from used as treats for all her goats, but only Dixie (my doe) likes them- Dallas (my wether) won't touch them.  Oh well, my neighbors have horses, so I'll share.


----------



## goat lady (Jun 29, 2011)

Mine love the animal cookies. I go to Sam's and buy the big thing of them. Some of them like apples, but I have to sit and peel the skin off or they won't eat them. Picky little things.    I have a couplf of bottle babies that do come or follow me around just by their name. The one is a buck, and he won't come by his name, but boy. I walk out of the house and yell here boy and he runs to the fence.


----------



## Julie_A (Jun 29, 2011)

The Nubians we had when I was a kid would do ANYTHING for a raisin. They'd even stand on their hind legs atop a five-gallon bucket!


----------



## goatmama (Jul 4, 2011)

My goats like peanuts in shell, slices of lemon, almonds. I tried marshmallows, no luck.
They do recognize their names especially when corrections are given. Yep, they are  very greedy though. Not all of them but
the ones that are greedy make it bad for the others.
Alyce


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine LOVE apple slices.  Yes, I stand out there and slice up a couple of apples for them every day or two.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Jul 5, 2011)

I have 7 goats total. I've had 6 of them for around 5 months and the other one about 5 weeks. They all know there names. My big exotic pygmy-Patches-has a cigarette and coffee with me every morning. The others like apples, carrots, oatmeal pies for a snack/treat. My baby is just starting to eat leaves, grain good so i haven't done too many treats with  her yet. EVERY ONE of them is spoiled but i wouldn't have it any other way!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 5, 2011)

Your goat smokes cigarettes and drinks coffee!!!

Please post a picture of that will ya??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Jul 5, 2011)

No-i should've said it differently. He eats a cigarette (no filter) every morning with me. And yes-he "drinks/laps" his coffee out of his coffee mug every morning. I will get my husband to get pics and post them on here soon.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 5, 2011)

You know, I have heard that tobacco is a natural dewormer, does that goat have any worms?

DonnaBelle


----------



## PJisaMom (Jul 5, 2011)

I was just thinking those were expensive treats for a goat!!!!


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Jul 6, 2011)

No-the goat has no worms. And yes-those are expensive treats but he is well worth it. He is my exotic pygmy that is my icon pic. I will try to post pics soon!!


----------



## littlefarm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have trained all 5 of my goats to know their names so it can be done. Yes they all come when they know I have treats "snacks" but they know their names well enough that they know who is getting the treat and they wait their turn. I wanted them to take them easily and not jump up so they get a snack regularly so when kids are over I don't have to worry. They know their names well enough I can call them through the yard and they come. I was new to goats until last January when I brought home a 3 day old from the sale barn. I have learned alot through trail and error and have a great contact person for help. I raised all of mine like dogs since that is what I knew. Yep even house trained him since he lived inside until he was 10 months old.    Good luck and wishing the patience you will need.  I think you find what your goats like best. Mine are hooked on Buggles and chips.


----------

